# Freeze Ups



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

TAM has been freezing up on both my PC and phone the last few days. It gets stuck and is very annoying.

Anyone else?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> TAM has been freezing up on both my PC and phone the last few days. It gets stuck and is very annoying.
> 
> Anyone else?


Once in a while, it happens on my phone but today it is happening a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, man! It's so annoying! Been that way for a couple of days now for me!


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

It's not just you. It's like that for me as well. They might need to optimize or move to a better host.. They may even be getting attacked. *Shrugs*


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Can you guys get us more information 

- what were you doing at the time? URL please 
- what does the static bar say the site is holding on? 

time of day 
HB


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well the time I'm on is normally around now. It just gets stuck on loading, even while posting a quick reply. I think it took like 3 minutes to post. Probably your spike hours, hey?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I just did a scan on the forum and it found that the pages were being loaded at around 3.8 sec / page. 

*kipani* - You noticed that the site speed is slowest around the time you last posted on the forum. What timezone are you in? Also how do you access the site? Computer, Phones, Tablet?


Do you notice anything hang in the static bar when pages are loading? 


~ dm, community support


----------



## thebadguy (Dec 7, 2012)

I am presently getting no response from the server when I try to post a new topic. 

Hopefully all my button pushing won't mean it eventually gets posted multiple times.


----------



## thebadguy (Dec 7, 2012)

to be more precise...

"Google Chrome could not load the webpage because talkaboutmarriage.com took too long to respond. The website may be down, or you may be experiencing issues with your Internet connection."

But I can browse topics and post replies...like this one.


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm noticing the slow speed and freeze up also. Seems to correspond to the Toyota Camry banner ads.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

We need more information from you all. 

1. what time and time zone is it where you are?
2. is anything hanging in the static bar in the bottom corner of your screen? 
3. what were you doing when you encountered the slow page speed? 

Thanks 
HB


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

Most of the time I am on TAM is mid day Mountain US. 

The lag is in loading the page and freezing once it does load. If I 'page down' quickly, below the ads, it runs smoother. It seems the issue is with banner ads loading. 

The red Toyota Camry ad appears to be the culprit. When it cycles away from this particular ad the freezing and lag go away.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Often nothing, occasionally (as in with in a minute or 2 ago)



> Internal Server Error
> 
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> 
> ...


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Has the number 500. Just happened a minute ago and off and since 9pm. On my pc and my phone. I am in the CST zone.

ETA-happened when I tried to load the page to log in and when I was clicking on different threads.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I've had some problems over the last few days as well.


----------



## SoxFan (Jun 9, 2012)

Same issue here with the Internal Server Error message. It happens sporadically. I've just been seeing this over the last day or so.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

SoxFan said:


> Same issue here with the Internal Server Error message. It happens sporadically. I've just been seeing this over the last day or so.


Same here.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Another one experiencing the error:



> Internal Server Error
> 
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> 
> ...


I am from Eastern Standard Time. I get this error a lot. It happens:

When trying to load the main thread:

Navigation »Talk About Marriage »About TalkAboutMarriage.com »Technical Difficulties? » Freeze Ups » Reply to Thread

For instance, clicking on the "Talk About Marriage" hyperlink.

It happens when I'm trying to post a response to a thread. ETA: And it's even happened to me already posting this one.

It happens when I click on threads and when I try to turn to the next page in threads.

I have to go back and try again one to three times to perform the above actions. I hope it gets fixed soon, it's really annoying.

As an aside:

***When writing long replies, select all of your text, right click and select copy before submitting them!*** This will prevent you from having to type everything again when you are faced with the error message.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Major connectivity issues since 830pm EST last evening and still today.

Same errors as the others.

Probably some bug from all the ads.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello, 

I have contacted the Tech department and they will look into the issue. Sorry for the inconvenience and have a great day!

~km community support


----------

